# Looking for a thai or japanese GF online



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im thinking about doing so first of i love asian women second its kinda stupid reason really, but iv been married to a chinese before & i want to explore my options regarding asian women how different they are etc.

Please act like adults or atleast try too abit of banter is okey but dont take it to extremes like you always do nearly.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How much you looking to fork out mate ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> How much you looking to fork out mate ?


Idk mate hopefully for free lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i wont take the p1ss but i get the feeling you are asking for it 

go thialand and bring one back


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe get friendly with the owner of the local Chinese and see if he can hook you up


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you use match.com or something like that to find a woman to your tastes? Is there an option for ethnicity on those?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lucs said:


> i wont take the p1ss but i get the feeling you are asking for it
> 
> go thialand and bring one back


Yeah maybe i will iv been thinking about it seriously have.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lady boys are pretty cheap I hear


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

one of the lads at my work was into chinese and tai birds online.....search the forums for them on google

he used to tell his misses he was working and go over for a week shagging....then he gor into ladyboyz....left his pc unsecured for his misses to see and well.....he's free to do what he likes now lol


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Im sure @Zorrin could hook you up!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> one of the lads at my work was into chinese and tai birds online.....search the forums for them on google
> 
> he used to tell his misses he was working and go over for a week shagging....then he gor into ladyboyz....left his pc unsecured for his misses to see and well.....he's free to do what he likes now lol


I swing both way so does not matter to me besides some of them are crazy hot. Sorry about your friend at work but iv always dreamed of having a thai or japanese GF or even wife not mixed. My last wife was chinese & japanese but was raised in China in Canton.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i spent a month in beijing last year..the women are unspeakably beautiful....

i love women looks from all over the world....my gf is black and stunning looking to me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i spent a month in beijing last year..the women are unspeakably beautiful....
> 
> i love women looks from all over the world....my gf is black and stunning looking to me


Iv TRIED dating white women their nice and all but i really prefer asian women its not something i can change. Or a hot Carribian woman with caramel dark skin.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Try badoo... Even has a cool little app for android, but be careful..

I met a girl off there was a damn troll with a fake account... She still stalks my twitter


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd rather buy a Russian


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Try badoo... Even has a cool little app for android, but be careful..
> 
> I met a girl off there was a damn troll with a fake account... She still stalks my twitter


already on their but can only meet women in my area or country , i dont want europeanized asian women specially not Norwegian cultural asian women.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I heard Uriel puts his wang between his legs and serves noodles
> 
> maybe try him?


where as you tuck your noodle between your legs and serve whang lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

@Zorrin would advise against this.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i mean a properly asian raised woman seems to be alot less lazy then most white women they seem to want to please their man alot more , sorry if i offend anyone but that is attractive to me it makes me want to please my woman back.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

my brothers just got engaged to a lady in the phillipines, went over there a few times for holidays and found himself a PYT, give a holiday a try if you can afford it, mingle in, then again you might enjoy a lady boy more so maybe thailand is for you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> my brothers just got engaged to a lady in the phillipines, went over there a few times for holidays and found himself a PYT, give a holiday a try if you can afford it, mingle in, then again you might enjoy a lady boy more so maybe thailand is for you


yeah maybe Thailand is where i need to go then but if its a woman or a half & half i dont care just as long as i like her & she likes me back.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

:confused1:This is weird to me swinging both ways buy a brides no offence maybe I'm to pc..I'm out!

But some advice would be to go out and speak to the women\man of your choice and crack on as normal!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sunn said:


> :confused1:This is weird to me swinging both ways buy a brides no offence maybe I'm to pc..I'm out!
> 
> But some advice would be to go out and speak to the women\man of your choice and crack on as normal!


Not talking about buying who said anything about that? But for me its normal i dont care as long as i generally fall inlove or grow fond of the person.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in same boat as you I like Asian women but sorry to say mate if you go to Thailand they will say they love you. Blah blah there do anything to get out of there country... Fake love mate happened to one of my mates he married her and then she changed started cheating on him and that .... Good luck though mate


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Not talking about buying who said anything about that? But for me its normal i dont care as long as i generally fall inlove or grow fond of the person.


Maybe someone else mentioned the 'buying' lol

But like I say whatever you want you got to go and see them in person and only then over time can you see how things progress.

All I think is you can't say I want a bird called wong who is 5'2 and brown hair its doesn't work like that you might find your soulmate when you least expect it!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> I met a girl off there was a damn troll with a fake account... She still stalks my twitter


story needs more details

she signed up to a japanese dating site pretending to be a stunning geisha girl but turned out to be a fat white bird from essex?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sunn said:


> Maybe someone else mentioned the 'buying' lol
> 
> But like I say whatever you want you got to go and see them in person and only then over time can you see how things progress.
> 
> All I think is you can't say I want a bird called wong who is 5'2 and brown hair its doesn't work like that you might find your soulmate when you least expect it!


Yeah but you got to understand i prefer asian women


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah maybe Thailand is where i need to go then but if its a woman or a half & half i dont care just as long as i like her & she likes me back.


You don't care if she's got a bigger cock then you? mg:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

my cousin lives out in thailand with his thia wife, they live in a village and he teaches english, he didnt go to meet anyone just got divorced and went to travel round the world a bit.

he very happy been out there about 8 years now

so hunting a wife or gf in this way will 90% of the time end in disaster, just stick to the one night hired wifes


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't be using so many food metaphors with women !!!

Noodles and Asian beauties

Jamaican's with caramel coloured skin.

Dunno if i'd be horny or hungry !!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> You don't care if she's got a bigger cock then you? mg:


Hehe thats just a bonus for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can't be using so many food metaphors with women !!!
> 
> Noodles and Asian beauties
> 
> ...


they can cook up some really good food after shagging best of both worlds


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> they can cook up some really good food after shagging best of both worlds


If its strong food you want get yourself a woman from yard..just make sure you act right as they are known to fly off the handle lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd love a little chinese bird who weighed about 7 stone

I'd want her to be as stupid as Butch's wife from Pulp

5 ft 0

Yes please


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If its strong food you want get yourself a woman from yard..just make sure you act right as they are known to fly off the handle lol


Where the fawk is yard?  But anyway this caucasian is crazy for asian


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

im sure zorrin knows a thing or two about asian women....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe get friendly with the owner of the local Chinese and see if he can hook you up


With one he's got in the freezer.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah maybe Thailand is where i need to go then but if its a woman or a half & half i dont care just as long as i like her & she likes me back.


Of course she will like you....

Just don't be suprised if she likes your wallet more


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Looking for a thai or japanese GF online





> I swing both way so does not matter


i can see this thread developing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Of course she will like you....
> 
> Just don't be suprised if she likes your wallet more


Why? My ex wife knew i had little to no money from before we both had sh!t jobs but we were happy. So not every asian woman is like that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> i can see this thread developing


Why causei like asian woman & want to be with one again? Cause im bisexual ?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

3pages and no result? do any of the dating websites allow you to search for Japanese women who have preferenced white male in their profile?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Why? My ex wife knew i had little to no money from before we both had sh!t jobs but we were happy. So not every asian woman is like that.


Was talikng about the Thai woman....

I've been there bro; they see us westerners as a cashpoint..lol

Obviously not all of them, so you may get lucky.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

love japanese women but they`ll be the hardest of the asian bunch to get i reckon. thai would be piece of cake


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

If you want a woman thats eager to please you try a middle eastern girl (providing she doesnt want to kill the infidel!)

When I first went to Iraq I couldn't believe how hot their women were! Anyone who's been there will confirm this, I've never seen so many Salma Hayek lookalikes in one place.

Only problem is, they wont even look at you.

Met a Syrian chick in Germany a few years ago, kinda fell in love with that one but I had "prior commitments" back home so...... :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> If you want a woman thats eager to please you try a middle eastern girl (providing she doesnt want to kill the infidel!)
> 
> When I first went to Iraq I couldn't believe how hot their women were! Anyone who's been there will confirm this, I've never seen so many Salma Hayek lookalikes in one place.
> 
> ...


hmmmm middle eastern you say ? Hmmmmm interesting ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Was talikng about the Thai woman....
> 
> I've been there bro; they see us westerners as a cashpoint..lol
> 
> Obviously not all of them, so you may get lucky.


lol so basically they see us & their eyes turn into £ signs?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> love japanese women but they`ll be the hardest of the asian bunch to get i reckon. thai would be piece of cake


mmmm i do relish a challenge...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> hmmmm middle eastern you say ? Hmmmmm interesting ...


Yeah mate, get yourself booked on a flight to Basra, happy hunting :thumb:

Seriously though, the value they place on their women is shocking. For example, if there is a dispute or an incident where witnesses are needed then the value of the women witness is exactly half of that of any man. Same with compensation payouts, women get half of what men get.

You may also beat and even murder your wife if you have reason ie her burka slips and someone catches a glimpse of her face.....:no:

Also, the women do all the work, including manual labor whilst the men stand around in groups smoking and holding hands (i sh1t you not, they are extremely homophobic but will walk down the streert hand in hand with another bloke??)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea alot of Thai women see us Farangs as just a cash machine ore a passport. But many don't & sucessful marriages are made.

Think it costs about £4k to go through an agency & pay for all the visas/whatever to get a wife.

I have thought very seriously about doing this, as good ones are s'posed to be faithful & loving.

Unlike the b*t*h I married!!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I know loads of people who have lost just about everything importing a bride...

Also know a guy who travelled to meet his new Philippino family, he came back with 3 fingers less after her brothers thought they would try and get some cash out of him with a machete!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yeah mate, get yourself booked on a flight to Basra, happy hunting :thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, the value they place on their women is shocking. For example, if there is a dispute or an incident where witnesses are needed then the value of the women witness is exactly half of that of any man. Same with compensation payouts, women get half of what men get.
> 
> ...


I like me & my partner to be equal even thought it is tempting with a woman sleeping under the kitchen sink after shes done with the housework...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MissB said:


> I'm 1/4 Chinese......my mother is half. No you can't have my mum. I have cousins that are half and aunties that are full. I don't really know that side of the family though. They all live out in china,Japan etc. and none of them can speak a word of English.
> 
> I used to be able to speak some Chinese/pigeon english as when my grandma was alive she also couldn't speak a word of English.
> 
> ...


hmmmm do any of them look nice ? Single etc ? PM me


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm 1/4 indian and you not having my chutney hole :laugh:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I love you long time lol there's alot of Asian women in England mate am sure u will find one seems bit risky meeting one online tho


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If i squint my eyes and put on a long smooth black wig can i be your Chinese girlfriend? :wub:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure any Asian women reading this thread wouldn't be offended by most of the comments...



Little stu said:


> there's alot of Asian women in England mate


There are indeed, it's just knowing where they congregate. I used to go to a night club on Monday nights and it was full of oriental women, but I would never see them in the day time for some reason. They must be like vampires.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

A guy in I.T at work got one from some kind of agency, he was a dodgy bloke... buy a clever fooker. He used to re-scan his vending card on his home computer some how and hand out free vending cards to his mates (free cookies or chicken rolls and cappacino etc. when ever you feel a bit peckish).. must have cost the company a fortune lol. But, with this Asian woman, he kept her at home doing everything and anything he wanted for about 6 months.. he even used to invite his mates around to have a go on her.. think he just sent her back when he was done.. pretty nasty really, but it shows you how easy it must be to get them over and living with you (the guy himself wasnt a nasty person, he was actually a nice guy to chat to.. he wouldnt have hurt her or anything...and his mates would have been the suited and booted kind).


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Please watch the Louis Theroux documentary and get an idea of the weirdo fraternity you are joining


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

send me the moneyz and i send u the wiminz!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Please watch the Louis Theroux documentary and get an idea of the weirdo fraternity you are joining


why whats wrong with liking asian women & culture?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> why whats wrong with liking asian women & culture?


so tell me, what is favourite era of cultural development of around the Mekong region?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> so tell me, what is favourite era of cultural development of around the Mekong region?


not like that i like visiting asia enjoying their food and way of life , iv been to beijing been on the great wall , the forbidden city , maos red square . Iv been to museums in Canton where the portugese culture influenced their buildings and are still very present today.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> so tell me, what is favourite era of cultural development of around the Mekong region?


btw do i pick on you for liking white women or if you like black women ? No need to be a ars about it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK, maybe I'm being judgemental, but 90% of people who say i'm into the culture and like the women are social tards who want an exotic and subordient woman. I'm sure you are one of the 10%


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> OK, maybe I'm being judgemental, but 90% of people who say i'm into the culture and like the women are social tards who want an exotic and subordient woman. I'm sure you are one of the 10%


no worries i understand its something about asian women & their way of seeing things in a different way that is very attractive, like when my ex acted cute with her bunnyfinger sign etc... I never asked her to do anything she just did it out of love i came home from the doors in the morning, and food was ready cause she thought i might be hungry 5 in the bloody morning ! She never ate before i touched my food either cultural thing.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@infernal0988

Seeing as you & I both like Asian women, praps we could get a discount on some...y'know "Buy one get one free"?

Think they do any sample packs? How many 'insertions' could we have on a trial product?

Then we can post the results up in AL... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @infernal0988
> 
> Seeing as you & I both like Asian women, praps we could get a discount on some...y'know "Buy one get one free"?
> 
> ...


Haha great idea!


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Here you go mate this should help you out untill you find one :thumbup1:

http://www.redtube.com/redtube/japanese


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I know loads of people who have lost just about everything importing a bride...


and you will know more and more as more and more do it - I think quiet sad actually -no very sad - as people in reality are praying and befitting from poverty- the only ones that work are when a person lives for some time in the said country of the wife - and even those have know to be shaky marriages at best.

living and traveling around Asia for the last 23 years I would not trust a single one - also never ever trust a online !!! and I would never ever trust a mainland Chinese.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> and you will know more and more as more and more do it - I think quiet sad actually -no very sad - as people in reality are praying and befitting from poverty- the only ones that work are when a person lives for some time in the said country of the wife - and even those have know to be shaky marriages at best.
> 
> living and traveling around Asia for the last 23 years I would not trust a single one - also never ever trust a online !!! and I would never ever trust a mainland Chinese.


Seriously if thats how you view asian women its no wonder you dont trust them what a load of BS, i was married to a chinese & yeah we had our differences but i trusted that woman 100% And we had a great marriage until a tragedy happened to her that i will not explain to you.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Seriously if thats how you view asian women its no wonder you dont trust them what a load of BS


Its not how i veiw asian women you **** !! - i live next to /work/employed so many- would not be successful with that view would i ???

The chinese i am talking about are born and bred mainlanders - not foreign infuenced /lived away from china

Its the women who put themselves online to be married off to a richer foreigner - i am talking about - and the scutters that marry guys 30 - 40 years older than themselves.


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

I have eastern European blood. My Granddad is Ukrainian.

Ever considered Scottish/Ukrainian? :wink:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HunnyXBunny said:


> I have eastern European blood. My Granddad is Ukrainian.
> 
> Ever considered Scottish/Ukrainian? :wink:


I would consider it yes :wink: As long as your not Norwegian im a happy camper


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

So about what was said regarding middle easter women, abit of a harsh view. we do have gorgeous women. you wanna hit the lighter arabs then you got Iraq Jordan Lebanon Syria. You want a little caramel. You got The GCC countries, Saudi , UAE , Kuwait, Bahrain , Qatar. It is just you need to find the ones that mingle. Yeah you got to basra dont expect her to just speak to you. If you ever come down to Dubai, Ill show you a few nice places Infernal.

Another thing over here i always see asian women with european/white men. Arabs generally do not tend to go for asians, leaving the white man all the market 

Myself I love scandanavian women. I never dated one but that look is just heaven to me. I am to short to get one anyways so i go with Lebanese


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think I'd leave Saudi alone really..you might lose your head.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Think I'd leave Saudi alone really..you might lose your head.


 :lol:


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Think I'd leave Saudi alone really..you might lose your head.


Meant Saudi girls, living in other places. The ones i met in UNI here in UAE, by far the most ones wanting to have fun :lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> no worries i understand its something about asian women & their way of seeing things in a different way that is very attractive, like when my ex acted cute with her bunnyfinger sign etc... I never asked her to do anything she just did it out of love i came home from the doors in the morning, and food was ready cause she thought i might be hungry 5 in the bloody morning ! She never ate before i touched my food either cultural thing.


Was that the one you lied about or.....?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

HunnyXBunny said:


> I have eastern European blood. My Granddad is Ukrainian.
> 
> Ever considered Scottish/Ukrainian? :wink:


Was seeing a 1/2 ukranian bird for a little bit, still train with her at times.... hotttttt!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

mrlooolz said:


> *So about what was said regarding middle easter women, abit of a harsh view*. we do have gorgeous women. you wanna hit the lighter arabs then you got Iraq Jordan Lebanon Syria. You want a little caramel. You got The GCC countries, Saudi , UAE , Kuwait, Bahrain , Qatar. It is just you need to find the ones that mingle. Yeah you got to basra dont expect her to just speak to you. If you ever come down to Dubai, Ill show you a few nice places Infernal.
> 
> Another thing over here i always see asian women with european/white men. Arabs generally do not tend to go for asians, leaving the white man all the market
> 
> Myself I love scandanavian women. I never dated one but that look is just heaven to me. I am to short to get one anyways so i go with Lebanese


I'm guessing this was aimed at me?

I was only recounting my experience of Iraqi women in Iraq. What did I say about middle eastern women that was "harsh" exactly?

@infernal0988 watch out for that hunnyXbunny chick, I'm sure she has a big scary Scotsman boyfriend :surrender: lol


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yeah mate, get yourself booked on a flight to Basra, happy hunting :thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, the value they place on their women is shocking. *For example, if there is a dispute or an incident where witnesses are needed then the value of the women witness is exactly half of that of any man. Same with compensation payouts, women get half of what men get.*
> 
> ...


Hey Ninja, Dont mean to start any trouble but just a few points,

1- I am sure what you experienced is what you recounted. heck many worse things happens in other areas but these do not speak for the majority

2- About the word of a woman, actually the Law in the UAE, Also a little in Islam upholds the words of a woman over a mans. So if it is my word vs a woman in a case. her word takes priority.

3- Same with Payout , there is no such thing as half.

4- the beating and murder, oh jolly god lol, do not want to even address that... but NO

5- woman do the work while men holding hand. We give women equal power by Islamic law and country law.

Hey from your Pic you served there, and i admire what you do for your country. also what you see is in very rural areas struck by poverty and oppression and war. I am sure everything you saw happened. Worse happens in other places but when it is just said like that randomly, other people reading might think this is how all the middle east it. It really is not. The areas that make the news with honor killings and so on are just the negative image that has come to effect me as an arab  these places are breeding grounds for islamic extremists who target uneducated people and convince them and brain wash them in the name of islam.

One thing i do agree with. I see guys in the malls here holding hands and even i think WTF. :lol: But we are all not so homophobic  got a few friends who bat for the other team 

Let's get back to find infernal a woman


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@mrlooolz

So gay people don't exist in Arab states?

However, Infernal needs some asian gf assistance...


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @mrlooolz
> 
> So gay people don't exist in Arab states?
> 
> However, Infernal needs some asian gf assistance...


Huh sorry where did I say that  Legally Ofcourse not. But reality they do alot. just like everywhere else in the world. Most probably not so public but we still have bars or pubs here that people know to be Gay hot spots for example. Like I said no issues personally, I have a few friends who are gay. Heck one of them is planning on a sex change.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Could you genuinely trust a foreigner you meet online who's desperate to leave their country? I couldn't, if I went abroaf and not to touristy areas and found some one I fell for then fair enough but I'd always have in my mind that I was a meal ticket when looking online!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Could you genuinely trust a foreigner you meet online who's desperate to leave their country? I couldn't, if I went abroaf and not to touristy areas and found some one I fell for then fair enough but I'd always have in my mind that I was a meal ticket when looking online!


I mean sure yeah this is true for alot but can you blame them really for wanting to get out of their ? But still love is possible i think its possible anyway  And money hungry GF`s can be found in Norway or england aswell as any other asian country


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i spent a month in beijing last year..the women are unspeakably beautiful....
> 
> i love women looks from all over the world....my gf is black and stunning looking to me


once you have had black there aint no going back..

its true for me iv dated dozens of black chicks carribean belizean African and cant remember the last white chick i was with..all that flat ass action dont do it for me at all.

.i havnt ate a english roast dinner for years and live on yard food!!ieven when i am single i cook my own.I just love everything about black woman..luckily iv got loadsa carribean mates here in uk and they hook me up when i want some fresh punani but usually find em myself as love chatting to the sexy black gals :thumb:


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I would consider it yes :wink: As long as your not Norwegian im a happy camper


Just wondering whats wrong with norwegians?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> Just wondering whats wrong with norwegians?


stuck up self conceeded over all b!tchy narrow minded attitude 90% Of women here and they are all sheep and by that i mean everyone wants to be like everyone els not a individual. Do i need to go on ? You really need to live here or have lived here alot of your life to get the overall horrible attitude of women here.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> stuck up self conceeded over all b!tchy narrow minded attitude 90% Of women here and they are all sheep and by that i mean everyone wants to be like everyone els not a individual. Do i need to go on ? You really need to live here or have lived here alot of your life to get the overall horrible attitude of women here.


Not keen on them mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Not keen on them mate?


NOT in the slightest and besides idk white women generally turn me on but not as much as a asian woman does. And asian women tend to not be so self obsessed .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> NOT in the slightest and besides idk white women generally turn me on but not as much as a asian woman does. And asian women tend to not be so self obsessed .


Generally I do think this is true, I've had several asian gfs they were less obsessed about themselves.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

You should be able to find what your looking for on here..

http://www.asianbridesonline.com/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Generally I do think this is true, I've had several asian gfs they were less obsessed about themselves.


Yeah atleast someone agrees


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

If an asian gf is anything like my movies, give up mate. Their fanny with be all pixelated :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gummyp said:


> If an asian gf is anything like my movies, give up mate. Their fanny with be all pixelated :thumb:


My xwifes wasnt pixelated i can tell you that and no her muff was not a hairy mess it was clean shaving all day long.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I just have have this vision of ting-tong from little britain :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> My xwifes wasnt pixelated i can tell you that and no her muff was not a hairy mess it was *clean shaving* all day long.


And I expect you were kind enough to do it for her! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And I expect you were kind enough to do it for her! :lol:


Oh yeah jeezas i hate having a bush idk i find it unpleasant and for some reason unhygienic  Besides no woman likes to suck off a man & get hair in their damn mouth :laugh:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

mrlooolz said:


> Meant Saudi girls, living in other places. The ones i met in UNI here in UAE, by far the most ones wanting to have fun :lol:


what uni u at??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So many of the dating sites want cash to look for your "dream wife" I don't trust 'em tbh. Best thing maybe is to go to an agency in Thailand?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So many of the dating sites want cash to look for your "dream wife" I don't trust 'em tbh. Best thing maybe is to go to an agency in Thailand?


No their are loads of sites where asian women are just looking for a boyfriend or love or even just a friend i found one long ago but cant remember what it was called , but the site was pretty good


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Makes me larf as sometimes I'll see a bloke with some tarty looking Thai woman whos' obv an ex bar girl!

But I know another guy who is very happy & they've had children. Don't want to be bitten again tho.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Makes me larf as sometimes I'll see a bloke with some tarty looking Thai woman whos' obv an ex bar girl!
> 
> But I know another guy who is very happy & they've had children. Don't want to be bitten again tho.


exactly mate so its fully possible & just cause some thai women go for the wallet does not mean everyone does, and so what if they do? They wont be any different from any other woman on the planet then ...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Question infernal. Out of the four, who would be your choice:

Lucy Liu - We all know who she is!



Devon Aoki - Featured in 2 Fast 2 Furious



Rachel Grant - Featured in James Bond: Die another Day



Or Ziyi Zhang - Crouching tiger etc.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

are females from any race colour or creed really that hard to find right here on our own doorstep.i certainly dont have problems finding my flavour of females here.and have never needed a dating sight.only ones i dont see very often are cubanas now them chicas know how to look after a man..

its just a matter off aproaching them the right way.and im not talking about in night clubs either/i see em right there on the road .supermarket,even in my taxi:whistling:just see the one that takes ya fancy and talk to em ask em something that they have to answer with more than one word..then give em ya number simples.out of 10 aproaches you will end up doin 6 of em sooner or later.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Question infernal. Out of the four, who would be your choice:
> 
> Lucy Liu - We all know who she is!
> 
> ...


Ziyi Zhang from crouching tiger no doubt


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thai me up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ziyi Zhang from crouching tiger no doubt


Really mate? Lucy Liu all day long for me.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

This will come across as racist but it needs to be said,i think you should go for a japanese woman simply because they have a far better average IQ than the Thai(south asian)women.There was a recent horror story about a white guy that was sending money over to his bar girl in thailand and when he arrived she had paid some guys to kill him and then tried to empty his account, so basically he was paying for his own hitman..And IMO the light skinned japanese girls are some of the prettiest girls on the planet...


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone know a trusted website I can buy one?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kazama said:


> Anyone know a trusted website I can buy one?


Can't ask for sources mate! :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Iv TRIED dating white women their nice and all but i really prefer asian women its not something i can change. Or a hot Carribian woman with caramel dark skin.


white women are by far the most beautiful creatures on earth (fit ones) asian women look grubby to me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Anyone know a trusted website I can buy one?


gym-gyms-thai-beauties.org :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Really mate? Lucy Liu all day long for me.


Lucy reminds me to much of my ex seriously... Im not saying they look much alike but got that same stare same eyes same lips...

But Ziyi Zhang has a very classic beauty to her & i love that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Lucy reminds me to much of my ex seriously... Im not saying they look much alike but got that same stare same eyes same lips...
> 
> But Ziyi Zhang has a very classic beauty to her & i love that.


Either way, all four of them are pretty special!

:thumb:

I think the 'oriental' women are either something youre into, or something you arent.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Either way, all four of them are pretty special!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I think the 'oriental' women are either something youre into, or something you arent.


Great way of putting it mate and im into em in a big way not only the women but their culture , like food & art work , way of life etc ...


----------



## mrlooolz (Aug 7, 2012)

Gotista said:


> what uni u at??


I went to AUS which is an american university of sharjah its a slight more conservative city. Where you really want to be which is AUD american university of Dubai. That look a fasion avenue, with hot chicks


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

aahh right kool i was living near there, one of my mates thats studying with me hear at brad uni went to school in sharjah dno the name,we both gna be coming back after we graduate insha' allah.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

mrlooolz said:


> I went to AUS which is an american university of sharjah its a slight more conservative city. Where you really want to be which is AUD american university of Dubai. That look a fasion avenue, with hot chicks


and ye i know what u mean about sharjah but i would live there rather dubai, business and chilling in dubai, live in sharjah :thumb: plus the food in sharjah is gorgus and cheap. sheermaal!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

mrlooolz said:


> I went to AUS which is an american university of sharjah its a slight more conservative city. Where you really want to be which is AUD american university of Dubai. That look a fasion avenue, with hot chicks


my mate went to victoria english, he's asking what you studying and what year maybe he or his mates know you lol.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any progress @infernal0988?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Any progress @infernal0988?


Have not really been looking as such but no progress yet , gotta have the money to register to a dating site so i can actually talk to the women i want to talk too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Have not really been looking as such but no progress yet , gotta have the money to register to a dating site so i can actually talk to the women i want to talk too


stop fuking around - i'd have ordered, shipped, unwrapped and VERY heavily soiled one by now if i were looking lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> stop fuking around - i'd have ordered, shipped, unwrapped and VERY heavily soiled one by now if i were looking lol


Talk about soiled i tihnk i just ****ed my pants reading that :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

so iv found this site a friend of mine pointed it out to me & its pretty decent its not a marriage site its a dating site , where you can meet japanese women from all over the world.

http://japanesefriendfinder.meta4networks.com/member/search/results.jhtml


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Do it the other way around. Some woman would pay quite a bit to be offered residency and citizenship by marriage in a western country. Befriend foreigners, enjoy their culture, and the offers come rolling in.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

stevegomez said:


> Do it the other way around. Some woman would pay quite a bit to be offered residency and citizenship by marriage in a western country. Befriend foreigners, enjoy their culture, and the offers come rolling in.


you're just reviving loads of old threads today huh dude!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Where's @Ashcrappers posts in this thread!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Slater8486 said:


> Where's @Ashcrappers posts in this thread!


missed this one!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

@The L Man - some food for thought mate :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

What's wrong we a nice English lass?


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> you're just reviving loads of old threads today huh dude!


I guess I am.. I hadn't noticed


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> What's wrong we a nice English lass?
> 
> View attachment 140508
> 
> ...


 @Professorx, this is a fair reflection of the opposite sex in England if you wanted to know that as well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a date with a nice chinese bird recently, went back to mine and after we'd had sex she asked me what i'd like to do next so i asked if she would do a 69.

She said "If you think i'm gonna cook for you then you can fvck off!"


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> @The L Man - some food for thought mate :whistling:


as a man who has attracted 3 asian girls in the last 2 years with a simple silent approach, I am more than happy to share my aid if OP still needs it.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Im thinking about doing so first of i love asian women second its kinda stupid reason really, but iv been married to a chinese before & i want to explore my options regarding asian women how different they are etc.
> 
> Please act like adults or atleast try too abit of banter is okey but dont take it to extremes like you always do nearly.


Go to London and get on POF (or the other way about I guess...) lots of oriental women on there


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If its strong food you want get yourself a woman from yard..just make sure you act right as they are known to fly off the handle lol


My mate has a yardy girlfriend, he owns a barbershop and she came in there one afternoon and bruk him up with a broom handle. Powwwwwww


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got a thing for japanese women. dont see them going outside their race that often tho


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> got a thing for japanese women. dont see them going outside their race that often tho


How can you tell them apart from any other Asian girls?

Genuine question


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> NOT in the slightest and besides idk white women generally turn me on but not as much as a asian woman does. And asian women tend to not be so self obsessed .


Perhaps they are not allowed to be self obsessed in their country not necessarily an innate quality.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

loftus said:


> are females from any race colour or creed really that hard to find right here on our own doorstep.i certainly dont have problems finding my flavour of females here.and have never needed a dating sight.only ones i dont see very often are cubanas now them chicas know how to look after a man..
> 
> its just a matter off aproaching them the right way.and im not talking about in night clubs either/i see em right there on the road .supermarket,even in my taxi:whistling:just see the one that takes ya fancy and talk to em ask em something that they have to answer with more than one word..then give em ya number simples.out of 10 aproaches you will end up doin 6 of em sooner or later.


I'm just wondering what happened to 'man' looking after himself?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow... @Gary29


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My ex missus is Thai. I can hook pass on your details if you want.

Only fair to warn you though OP - there are good reasons why she's an ex


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

a young fit guy from scandinavia who want a asian woman should not be a problem i think... whats your age? in f example thailand it is a norm for a girl to find a guy who is older( not two years but more 10 + i have heard... ) the guy should be older and established, then he can take good care of her and guide her trough life... BUt you should know... if you get an asian( thai) girl you probably also get the hole new family to take care off.... familiar bounds are so much more important in asian culture than the scandinavian...

And yes, i agree the asian girls are polite and they ¨serve¨ the man in a relationship on another level than the ¨independent¨ scandinavian(north europan ) girls...

go to int/asian dating sites get a few contacts and take the trip and visit them thats my advice


----------

